# question about PR form



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi can anybody help with a question .we have untill nov to submit our PR form. its about the education qualification part it is asking for copies of education credentials and mark sheets/transcripts .i have sent away to AQA for my exam results from school my wife as a degree and a teaching qualification can anybody tell me does she need all three or just the degree and teaching qualification. i also have a diploma in IT and have soccor coaching qualification .thanks


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

send them all, just incase they come back and ask for them to avoid delaying your app.


----------

